# Just Some Pictures Of My Cheagle



## Ruby Jo! (Jul 7, 2009)

her passed out








her and her big brother rebel sniffing around


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my god cute!! I've never seen a dog like that before!


----------



## Ruby Jo! (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you. dont ask how that combination happened lol


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Omg that is unbelievably cute!


----------

